# Catalina!



## bdurstta (Aug 12, 2008)

Don't you wish there was a timeshare on Catalina? Just dreaming I guess.

Barbara


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2008)

While Catalina is charming I'm not sure I'd want to stay there for a full week.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 12, 2008)

Having lived in Los Angeles metro for over a decade, I've never been to Catalina.  I never can seem to justify the $200 or so, it would take a family of four to get over there for the day.

While I think it is probably a charming place, as Luanne says, I agree it would probably not appeal to me to spend a week there.


----------



## UWSurfer (Aug 12, 2008)

Going over to Catalina is in someways like going to another country.  It has it's own small town feeling and charm.   I think a timeshare resort would do very well and often wondered why there isn't one there.   They locals have a strong market renting the houses there throughout the year so I suspect there is a local lobby to keep out a big developer.   Like everything else it comes down to money.  The island itself is owned and operated by a conservancy (trust) which really serves to keep development and growth away from the island.

If you like Scuba Diving, Catalina is a terrific destination.   If you like to bike and hike, it's wonderful.  Boating is great.   The Casino there is not actually a casino but a large theater with an old time organ where the show movies from time to time and a ballroom for dancing.

It's also one of the few places you can go to and see buffalo roaming in the more remote portions of the Islands.   Tourism is about the only industry there.


----------



## Hoc (Aug 12, 2008)

I would be thoroughly bored after about 2 days.  You can take a golf cart around the island (about 2 hours), walk the main street and have a meal, shop and get some salt water taffy or a soft ice cream (another 2 hours), take a glass bottom boat ride (an hour), scuba or snorkel (another 2 hours).  That leaves almost nothing else to do.  Good for a day trip, but not for a week.  Plus the exorbitant cost of the ferry every time you wanted to leave the island to do something in LA, OC or San Diego.


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 12, 2008)

We own timeshares in Hawaii, Mexico and Lake Tahoe, but if I could have a timeshare anywhere, Catalina would be my first choice. We have visited there for long weekends and for up to a week and never get bored. We dive some of the many, many dive sites around the Island, hike in the hills around Avalon, tour the rest of the Island, tour the historical locations and enjoy the many fine restaurants. Then after the ferry ride back to the mainland, we enjoy a couple of Southern California attractions.
It is also a great place to just kick back and relax. 
Timeshare would be great because most of the hotels on Catalina have very small rooms.


----------



## mamadot (Aug 12, 2008)

I think I could do Catalina for a week, no problem!


----------



## applegirl (Aug 12, 2008)

I guess spending a little or a lot of time on Catalina depends on your interests and level of adventure. I've spent a few nights there at the Pavilion Lodge and that was pretty much enough for me. But I can see that if you are into a lot of hiking, mountain biking, scuba diving and boating, you could easily spend a week or more there.  If you are a typical tourist though, a week is too long for most.  The town is very  tiny and activities are limited, unless you enjoy the above!

I personally would not want to stay a full week, but it's a fun place to visit!  Highly recommend anyone who lives nearby to go.

Janna


----------



## ricoba (Aug 13, 2008)

applegirl said:


> Highly recommend anyone who lives nearby to go.
> 
> Janna



Not sure that anyone really lives near by......26 miles is a long way to swim!   

Remember the old song......

Twenty-six miles across the sea
Santa Catalina is a-waitin' for me
Santa Catalina, the island of romance
Romance, romance, romance

Water all around it everywhere
Tropical trees and the salty air
But for me the thing that's a-waitin' there, romance

It seems so distant, twenty-six miles away
Restin' in the water serene
I'd work for anyone, even the Navy
Who would float me to my island dream

Twenty-six miles, so near yet far
I'd swim with just some water-wings and my guitar
I could leave the wings
But I'll need the guitar for romance
Romance, romance, romance

Twenty-six miles across the sea
Santa Catalina is a-waitin' for me
Santa Catalina, the island of romance

A tropical heaven out in the ocean
Covered with trees and girls
If I have to swim, I'll do it forever
'Til I'm gazin' on those island pearls

Forty kilometers in a leaky old boat
Any old thing that'll stay afloat
When we arrive we'll all promote romance
Romance, romance, romance

Twenty-six miles across the sea
Santa Catalina is a-waitin' for me
Santa Catalina
The island of romance
Romance, romance, romance

Twenty-six miles across the sea
Santa Catalina is a-waitin' for me


----------



## Marcia3641 (Aug 13, 2008)

I spent two and 1/2 days there and that was more than enought for me . It is way to EXPENSIVE there and in the summer you have to stay a min of 2 nights at the hotels (another $600). Okay, we could of stayed somewhere cheaper but I am a hotel snob! I spent over $400  doing activies such as parasailing, snorkeling, touring, kayaking, etc (and some of these were only for my daughter cause it was just to expense for me to join in). I didn't even spend that much on activies in Hawaii and we were there for a week and we both did all the activies. Needless to say it would be a great place to have a timeshare since I would be able to visit quite often.

Marcia


----------



## JohnnyO (Aug 13, 2008)

Catalina is a great place especially if you like snorkeling and/or diving.  I could easily spend a week there.  It all depends on what you like.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Aug 13, 2008)

Our family went to Catalina courtesy of a Royal Caribbean cruise. We arrived off shore about 9; hit the beach about 10. My sons headed for the water activities, my husband and I took the tour to the Airport. Once back in town we walked around and went to the casino and back.  Got to the launch just before 5 p.m. and away we went.  OK, it was a little hectic and we only saw half the island (and a couple of buffalo) but, I think a day or two would be it for me. I guess it would be different if I was a big snorkeling or skin diving fan but, there were other sites to explore. I would only use a timeshare for a couple of days and then, there's the cost of transport.  My hotel requirements run cheaper than $600.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 13, 2008)

I really like to snorkel....in Hawaii!.....but the waters just too cold for me to snorkel here in SoCal!!!


----------



## JohnnyO (Aug 13, 2008)

That is what a wetsuit is for.  I have gone diving in many places around the world.  Diving in the Channel Islands of CA and Catalina is world class and I love floating weightless in the middle of a kelp forest while the sun is shining through.  Many of my best dive experiences are in Catalina.

The water has been over 70 degrees down in Carlsbad/Oceanside the last couple of weeks with good vis....no wetsuit needed and my family did not want to get out of the water.  And the waves have been fun.

Sure I love warm water too...don't get me wrong.  Warm water diving ruined my wife who used to be hearty soul with a CA beach diving attitude.  Several stays in tropical destinations where they pampered her on dive boats did the trick on her...but it didn't change me.


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 13, 2008)

We love Catalina Island and can easily stay there more than a week and are never bored.  I wished the water wasn't so cold but people even go in the ocean in the Pacific northwest but you need the right wetsuit.

If you do not dive, you can always take the glass bottom boat and see it around the corner close to land or take the submarine but there is an area for divers that seems to be excellent. There are many diving spots and I have the book but can't find it so quickly or think of the title right now. I can post it later if anyone wants it.


----------



## Hoc (Aug 13, 2008)

JohnnyO said:


> That is what a wetsuit is for.



I thought that the purpose of a wetsuit was to make you look like a giant seal and to whet the sharks' appetites. 

I grew up in Hawaii, and the waters around Southern California are just too cold and too dirty.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 13, 2008)

Hoc said:


> I thought that the purpose of a wetsuit was to make you look like a giant seal and to whet the sharks' appetites.




:hysterical: :rofl: 

My problem is they probably don't make a big enough wet suit, and if they did, I am sure I would look like a big tasty blubbery walrus to a shark!!! :whoopie:


----------



## Hoc (Aug 13, 2008)

ricoba said:


> :hysterical: :rofl:
> 
> My problem is they probably don't make a big enough wet suit, and if they did, I am sure I would look like a big tasty blubbery walrus to a shark!!! :whoopie:



You'd be amazing at how much you can squeeze into an XXL Wet Suit.

Trust me.


----------



## JohnnyO (Aug 14, 2008)

Too cool I understand.....too dirty in Catalina?  Catalina normally has great visibility.  The only time it really wouldn't would be right after a storm from the dirt/mud runoff....and that does not take much time to clear.

I am not talking about swimming during red tide in Huntington Beach.



Hoc said:


> I thought that the purpose of a wetsuit was to make you look like a giant seal and to whet the sharks' appetites.
> 
> I grew up in Hawaii, and the waters around Southern California are just too cold and too dirty.


----------



## mapper (Aug 14, 2008)

Man, I would love to have a timeshare on Catalina Island!

Count me in!  

Diana


----------



## ricoba (Aug 14, 2008)

Hoc said:


> You'd be amazing at how much you can squeeze into an XXL Wet Suit.
> 
> Trust me.



A man after my own heart!!! :whoopie: 

But I guess I really don't want to find out how long it takes to get on and then get off!!!!


----------



## Kona Lovers (Aug 14, 2008)

mapper said:


> Man, I would love to have a timeshare on Catalina Island!
> 
> Count me in!
> 
> Diana



Although I'm in agreement, this may be something our kids realize when they're grown, or maybe even our grandkids, because:  First there would have to be a resort built or renovated. Then the developer would have to scalp the non-Tuggers at developer prices. Tuggers would then have to wait a while longer for the resale market to develop.  Are we into the next century yet?  :hysterical:

Marty


----------



## Hoc (Aug 15, 2008)

ricoba said:


> But I guess I really don't want to find out how long it takes to get on and then get off!!!!



Time isn't as big a problem as the pain (pulled hairs) and fear (catching zippers).


----------



## Hoc (Aug 15, 2008)

JohnnyO said:


> Too cool I understand.....too dirty in Catalina?  Catalina normally has great visibility.



Compared to the best snorkel/scuba places in Hawaii, Catalina is absolutely too dirty.


----------



## sandesurf (Aug 15, 2008)

ricoba said:


> Not sure that anyone really lives near by......26 miles is a long way to swim!
> 
> Remember the old song......
> 
> ...



Hi Rick,
I remember this song very well. My best friend and I would go to Catalina every Memorial Weekend on her dad's boat for "King Harbor Days".(early 70's)Tons of great memories. The best 4th of July my family has ever had was on Catalina.
Granted, these trips were never longer than a few days but I'm sure I could do a couple of weeks there just to rest and relax. A timeshare would be awesome!

Elena


----------



## taffy19 (Aug 15, 2008)

Catalina on a boat is heaven. You can sit there and see the world go by and be entertained by people coming by in their little dinghies with their kids and doggies too. The predicaments they get themselves into sometimes make you laugh. You should see them getting off the dinghy on the dock as they may have to step over five or six bobbling dinghies and they misstep sometimes and fall in the water especially when they have had too many beers. You get to know the same boat people, who stay here often, and visit each other too and have a good time. Catalina has no sunsets but the sunrise can be beautiful.

New Year's Eve ball is quite a spectacle too when people go ashore in their dinghies dressed up in their evening gala and high heels and the Jazz concerts are very nice too. You can even hear them from your boat. We love Catalina as much as we like Laguna Beach. If it is a clear night, you can even see the shoreline of the mainland too.

If you like water sports, there isn't enough time to do it all during a short week-end plus there is golf and they have many nice excursion trips but you need to make reservations in advance when you go during summer vacation. They have many combination tours so you can see quite a bit when you are there.


----------



## JohnnyO (Aug 15, 2008)

Compared to the best snorkel/scuba places in Indonesia/Malaysia, Hawaii is absolutely too dirty and boring and we love Hawaii.....we can play this game all day. 




Hoc said:


> Compared to the best snorkel/scuba places in Hawaii, Catalina is absolutely too dirty.


----------



## ricoba (Aug 15, 2008)

JohnnyO said:


> Compared to the best snorkel/scuba places in Indonesia/Malaysia, Hawaii is absolutely too dirty and boring and we love Hawaii.....



I am sure you are probably right, but for Hawaii, I don't need a passport...and the plane trip is much much quicker!


----------



## Jim Bryan (Aug 15, 2008)

Catalina would suit me fine............Anytime.


----------



## Hoc (Aug 15, 2008)

JohnnyO said:


> Compared to the best snorkel/scuba places in Indonesia/Malaysia, Hawaii is absolutely too dirty and boring and we love Hawaii.....we can play this game all day.



No we can't.  That's because you will notice that my initial post mentioned that Southern Cal. waters were too cold and dirty for me because I grew up in Hawaii.  You said they weren't, and I emphasized that they were.  If you want to contradict yourself now and say that you think that the waters in Catalina and Hawaii are too dirty, even though you earlier said that they were not, well, that's your personal preference.


----------



## california-bighorn (Aug 15, 2008)

The waters of Catalina and the rest of the Channel Islands are sometimes not real clear due to nutrient rich plankton that starts the entire process of life in the sea. For this reason the visibility in areas like the Channel Islands and especially the Monterey Bay is often limited. However, if you are a diver, you will see more life and diversity of life in these areas  than just about anywhere else.
Last month in Hawaii I did several dives and the vis was great and the water warm, but there was not nearly as much life under the water as I saw in Monterey a couple of weeks prior to going to Hawaii. 
It's a matter of preference. It also takes a little dedication to put on all the 70 pounds of cold water gear, wetsuit and tolerate 50 degree water temps with 10 to 15 feet of vis. A great day of diving in Catalina or anywhere on the California coast would probably suck if you were snorkeling.


----------

